# Your oldest tobacco?



## DSturg369

Mine is a 2 oz tin of G.L. Pease _Stratford_ that's 6 years old. Might open it on it's 10th birthday.


----------



## CWL

The oldest I have are 2 pre-embargo Cuban cigars... 

I do have 2 tins of McClelland Bombay Court that are are over 11 years, 8-months old.


----------



## owaindav

I too have a free havana that was gifted to me buy Habanolover! (still can't thank him enough!)

My oldest pipe tobacco is HOTW from 2005. Had 2 100g tins but I've gone through one of them. (and yes, it was incredible!)


----------



## freestoke

Some 4 month old Butternut Burley. :biglaugh: Being an old Dunhill smoker, I always counted on the tins being pre-aged. The pipe world has definitely changed since I took it up again full time (as opposed to the occasional pipe) last November, and my previous 20-year full-time pipe smoking career (1961-1981) did not include that concept at a personal level.


----------



## hunter1127

GLP Tribute 2001;will open on my 54th birthday.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

McC Classic Samsun, Katerini Classic, Yenice Agonya & Yenidje Highlander from 2005. McC Dark Star, Tawny flake & Bayou Slices- all from 2006. 3 100g each of St James Woods and #27 from 2007.

Everything else is sitting for a while.


----------



## piperdown

A tin of Christmas Cheer 2003.


----------



## Zfog

Christmas cheer 2001. Will crack it open during the holidays later this year. 2001 LNF as well (both en route from a private sale)


----------



## ruralhipster

Picked this up at an antique store for 5 bucks, full but with the seal broken, might try to re-hydrate it and see how it smokes.


----------



## mike t

i've smoked alot but the oldest would have to be teddy slices. it had a teddy bear with a bow tie on the front from 1958 i got it in 2008 so 50 years old. it was horrible. i do have 2 tins (jarred up ) of sullivans special mixture from 1978. to me latakia don;t age well


----------



## doctorthoss

2 ounces of Renaissance, 6 ounces of Samarah, and one tin of Christmas Cheer, all from 2000.


----------



## freestoke

ruralhipster said:


> Picked this up at an antique store for 5 bucks, full but with the seal broken, might try to re-hydrate it and see how it smokes.


Far out! You know, I smoked some of this in the early 60s and that looks like the stuff. Curious that tobaccoreviews lists this as a Dunhill blend, but that looks like the cans I bought. I don't personally remember Baby's Bottom being a Dunhill blend and have been perplexed for some time by tobaccoreviews listing it that way, attribution to my failing memory. Maybe Savoy's was the American distributor of the stuff they sold in London? OH!! It's Parker-Hardcastle, a Dunhill subsidiary!! I feel better now.

Anyhow, FABULOUS get!! Hope it rehydrates well for you. :tu


----------



## MarkC

My oldest tin is McClellands Virginia No. 27 from 2006. But I just bought it last November. Oldest I have that didn't have an earlier tin date is the jar of 5 oz of Anny Kake that turns 2 years old next month. I've got a while to wait for aged tobacco, I'm afraid!


----------



## freestoke

freestoke said:


> Some 4 month old Butternut Burley. :biglaugh:


Not true! I thought I'd smoked it all, but there it was -- one flake of 2004 Stonehaven that Mister Moo sent me! Far out. I feel so at one with all you tobacco agers.


----------



## DanR

Just bought this last week. 2005 Anniversary Blend. I'm planning to pop it open and smoke it as soon as it gets here!


----------



## Natedogg

I believe my oldest is Christmas Cheer 2006 which was not in the tin but it was in a jar. I also have an unopened tin of SG Christmas Mixture 2007. Since Christmas mixtures are made in limited quantities, I believe the mixture year to be how old they actually are. I don't think anyone "brings back" or mass produces for years an old Christmas blend.


----------



## DanR

DanR said:


> Just bought this last week. 2005 Anniversary Blend. I'm planning to pop it open and smoke it as soon as it gets here!


I popped this baby open tonight. Moisture level is still good and I can smell the light latakia in there. The aroma altogether... ketchup! I've read this before, so I'm not surprised completely, but I just didn't expect it to really smell like that? I was nervous lighting this up, because I'm thinking it's going to be bad, but it's actually pretty good. No ketchup flavor at all. It tastes like a light English with some subtle spices in the background. This won't go down as my favorite, but I'm not disappointed.


----------



## owaindav

DanR said:


> I popped this baby open tonight. Moisture level is still good and I can smell the light latakia in there. The aroma altogether... ketchup! I've read this before, so I'm not surprised completely, but I just didn't expect it to really smell like that? I was nervous lighting this up, because I'm thinking it's going to be bad, but it's actually pretty good. No ketchup flavor at all. It tastes like a light English with some subtle spices in the background. This won't go down as my favorite, but I'm not disappointed.


McClellands are crazy like that. I've had straight va from McC that smelled like ketchup and tasted just like a va should!


----------



## italiansmoker

My oldest tin is a still sealed tin of Balkan Sobranie Original Mixture from the '60, it has the Sobranie House as manufacture. My second oldest is a sealed tin of Hal O' The Wind, blended BY Charles Rattray in Scotland. The "Pop Top" Tin has pictorials instructions and the bottom is silver tinted so, according to John Loring pages, it must be from the early '70. I also hold some open tins from the Dunhill House that are very old, from the early '60, the top of the tins shows the George VI Crest. At the moment, I'd like to show them but I can't because I have to reach the 30 messages I guess...


----------



## SmoknTaz

A tin each of 1792, Escudo and MacB Navy Flake all from '07. And a hand full of various tins that are about a year old now.


----------



## Hermit

piperdown said:


> A tin of Christmas Cheer 2003.


Same here. I still have three tins left.
The last of em I'll smoke on Christmas 2013.


----------



## laloin

you guys have me soo beat, best I can do is a tin of Macbaren Navy flake from july 2010. But I do have a couple of jars of FVF that are fast approaching the 1 year mark. afraid to open. want to see what it's like in 10 yrs hehe
troy


----------



## GuitarDan

I've got a half-full can of MacBaren Plumcake... guessing it's about 30 years old. It is sublime! 
I'm restraining myself to only smoking a pipe-full about every 3-4 months; until (crosses fingers) I can find something that comes close...


----------



## RJpuffs

Currently combusting a 10 year old tin of F&T Golden Mixture, gifted to me by CWL. Nothing like a well aged Virginia!


----------



## tedski

A sealed tin of GL Pease Mephisto dated Sept 2000.


----------



## italiansmoker

Talking about old (vintage) tobaccos... my opened tins gallery... enjoy!

Luigi's Vintage Tobaccos


----------



## freestoke

italiansmoker said:


> Talking about old (vintage) tobaccos... my opened tins gallery... enjoy!


So where's the collector's pouch of M79, Luigi!? You're holding out on us. Show us the GOOD stuff, okay?

Man, that parade of Dunhills was like a flashback to the 60s. Aperitif, Standard Mixture, Nightcap, Early Morning Pipe...just about all I smoked back then, except for Balkan Sobranie (Original Mixture? Can't remember...).

Cool slide show!


----------



## italiansmoker

Thank you Jim. By mistake, I only put the Dunhill tins, here are the vintage tobaccos I hold, opened:

Luigi's Vintage Tobaccos


----------



## MarkC

Nice pictures, Luigi!


----------



## bullofspadez

Being relatively new to this...I have an opened and unopened tin of Butera Royal Vintage Blended Flake that are 2004. And I did a sample trade for a guy giving up on some latakia blends...one including some 1996 Balkan Sobranie 759. Seemed a bit dry but will be getting it into a proper jar soon to rehydrate for a while.


----------



## Mante

Damn! I thought I was doing well with a 4.5 year old tin. I'm in awe! :clap2::dude:


----------



## Nick S.

Hmm, I have a 100g tin of Frog morton that is over 4 years old... When I bought it it already had some age on it, then I got off of the heavy lat blends and I just haven't gotten around to smoking it...


----------



## stew

Some nice tins....I tobac doesn't apply but the only vintage tobac that I have are two 16 year old "It's a Boy" and "Its a Girl" cigars from when my newphew and niece were born....other than that my pipe tobac always ends up drying out because it dont smoke it enough. I probably will when my father hands down his Peterson that my grandfather gave to him just before immigrating to the US from Scotland in 1973.


----------



## Zeabed

A 14oz tub of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed that must have been about 10 yrs old when purchased online recently. Contents are now jarred.


----------



## Hendu3270

Nothing compared to most of what you guys are posting but I had a tin of Escudo that I jarred almost two years ago that has gone untouched....till last night. Very tasty. Seemed to be quite a bit more sweet than I recall.


----------



## Pugsley

Oldest I have is an unopened tin of McClelland Dominican Glory Maduro dated May 5, 1999. Never tried this blend but it gets pretty good reviews on tobaccoreviews.com.

McClelland - Dominican Glory Maduro pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## Old_Salt

My oldest stuff, scavenged from local shops, in 08 & early 09


----------



## Zfog

Nice stuff Old Salt, when you decide to open them up.... you will be in heaven!


----------



## Yamaha53

DanR said:


> Just bought this last week. 2005 Anniversary Blend. I'm planning to pop it open and smoke it as soon as it gets here!


 Im a McClelland fan and I really like the 2005. Have a quite a few tins of the 2002 and 2005 and 1 of each open now. I actually have a tin of each up for sale. The latakia in the 2002 has really mellowed out but the aged Virginia makes it wonderful, both VERY good IMO. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Tontine

Steven Books Oregon City,Oregon blends a 45 year old with Kentucky red burley, turkish's I have never heard of, red Carolina and perique from same era- so complex and rich enough to eat!!
Delicious - aged like fine wine! He recently went on his own from Rich's Tobacco and is blending aged as well as more current or period tobaccos- you'll never find green tobaccos however he says-at least I haven't found, an unpleasant blend - i don't care for aromatics- his are please t abd very smokable,sometimes a touch more than the standard tin fair but not by much. He puts apt of care into his blends I think- smoke is rich and the burleys , alone- got a chance to smell it out of bag smells like chocolate. This is not an aromatic though but the natural flavors of each tobacco has been brought out. Very smooth - no bite or harshness whatsoever. His reserve blend has some 45 year old in it but it's price is more in alignment with better blends out today. What is intriguing is his long term vision of blending - with everyone - including myself eating out of a can - custom old fashioned blend with aged varietals is unique. His place , house of Cslabash is in Oregon City and I guess a website is up and running next few days.


----------



## jfserama

I just bought a tin of McClelland Virginia #24 from 2002. It is absolutely amazing! One of the many reasons I enjoy buying my tins from small B&Ms rather than online.

Also found some McC's Christmas Cheer from ’08, which I am hoping to crack open around Christmas this year.


----------



## keen smoke

I'm a huge McClelland VA fan and have a few tins aging. These are the oldest I have:


VA #22 from 1999
A tin of Christmas Cheer for every year dating back to 2004 vintage
A tin of Dark Star, Blackwoods Flake, Frog Across the Pond, and 3 tins of VA #24 from 2005
And I have a bunch of tins in multiples that date back to 2006 - Blackwoods Flake, Tawny Flake, Bayou Slices, VA #27 and more #24


----------



## Troutman22

12yr old McCranies Red Ribbon. Finished one and one in the cellar.
9yr old Astley's #109. Smoking it now and its so, so good.
And about an ounce of xmas cheer 2003 that was gifted to me.

I have smoked 12yr old Dark Star and it was unbelievably good. I am seriusoly thinking of ordering some tins and not touching them for 10 yrs.


----------



## DanR

I have some McCranies Red flake that is nearly 13 years old and some Rattray's Black Mallory that is 12 years old. Both are still sealed.


----------



## Roqsan

I still have quite a few tins of old Dunhill house blends (that they used to sell in their Jermyn St London Shop) from the turn of the millennium including:

No. 73 - Like Nightcap except more so
No. 27 - Top English mixture
White Spot - Ditto
Mr Alfred's Own - Irreplaceable English mixture with Cigar leaf
Alan Ladd's Mixture - you have to be a bit of a cowboy to smoke this
Queen Victoria Of Spain's mixture - (!?)
.
.
.


----------



## Tontine

45. Year Old Ancient Reserve by Master Blender Steven Books. What a smoke-how does one describe something Like this- the burley I smoked by itself- rich - absolutely no bite and smell upon opening was like some kind of chocolate yet not an aromatic! 
A woodsy balanced taste - rich in cimplexity.


----------



## freestoke

Ha! Scotch sent me some Sail Aromatic from a 20+ year old can he opened recently! Yowzah! Oldest tobacco I've ever had by far!


----------

